
Why progress bars can make you feel better - jmkd
https://www.bbc.com/future/article/20191205-why-progress-bars-can-make-you-feel-better
======
notkaiho
There was a great 99 Percent Invisible episode called Wait, Wait, Tell Me!
that went delved into this topic too:
[https://99percentinvisible.org/episode/wait-wait-tell-
me/](https://99percentinvisible.org/episode/wait-wait-tell-me/)

